# Gateway LX Series Overheating Warning



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Six months ago I purchased a Gateway LX Series, computer because the price was right. This thing is a powerhouse with 8gig of ram, 640 gig hard drive, Core 2 Quad processors, TV tuner etc... This puppy will do anything. 

However it has started shutting down when I watch a video or play a game. 
I googled it and found that this Gateway has a serious problem with overheating.
I found many complaints and returning it to Gateway doesn't seem to be a remedy. 

I followed one users advice and put a fan in front of the vent and can once again watch tv on it. Many remedies are to buy more fans to install inside the case [which I will probably end up doing]. 

Just wanted to warn anyone who has or is thinking of purchasing this monster.. It's a great computer if you don't mind doing some home brew aftermarket modifications. [at least so far... knock on wood]


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

No way has your machine been around long enough to have dust bunny problems. I think you are on the right track with underengineered cooling, but it's a disgrace to design a machine like that.

An after-market fan with an oversized copper-finned heat sink should do wonders.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

gateway is known for under-engineering the cooling on their machines. they like to sell "extras" like cooling fans and such. i had similar issues with a gateway pc i bought 11 years ago. 

in another machine that i built, i got crafty and added several case fans in various locations. i added one to the rear for exhaust, one mounted on a homemade bracket aimed directly at the coprocessor, one mounted near the hard drive that pulled air into the machine and a small one that blew directly on the video card. i eventually nixed the intake fan. on another machine i built, i took one of the covers from an extra cd-rom drive bay and turned it into a grated intake area. that allowed lots of fresh air to come in the front while i pulled hot air out the back.

as long as you have an extra connection from the power supply, you can add many fans if needed. shrink tube and electrical tape are your friends and you don't even need to locate the dedicated connections for extra fans located on the motherboard.


----------

